# The Time Has Come



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

RHOMASAUR!!!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Bad ass monster Rhom





















and cool tub too


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Soooooooooo epic.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I didn't see any blood so I guess it swallowed it alive? any chance of the mice damaging the internal organ before it dies?
it's pretty cool tho with rhom in a big rubbermaid tub and good that you added sand as substrate other wise will be damn hard to see it.
next time record it with an underwater camera


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I thought you said he was in tank?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I'll refrain from any mouse comments

Nice to see the big guy again...Looks to be in great shape.........Thanks for the vid.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I thought you said he was in tank?


There was blood. 13 second mark out his gills. The camera is close to the fish and he moves out of the blood cloud quickly which mixes it up. There was some offal floating on the surface. Also, you have to think... when he swallows up that mouse and chomps down at all he will make the mouse expel all oxygen in the lungs. It will then inhale water and that ends things very quickly at that point.

Mouse feedings make you squeamish, skirmish?

Epic indeed. Is this the first serra adult mouse live feeding?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> I'll refrain from any mouse comments


Yeah but at least it was wicked quick.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> I thought you said he was in tank?


 Yes. He is in a tank now. This is a video I took a while ago. I just posted it up. He may end up back in a pond before long. He isn't eating mice in the tank. Not even close.

There was blood. 13 second mark out his gills. The camera is close to the fish and he moves out of the blood cloud quickly which mixes it up. There was some offal floating on the surface. Also, you have to think... when he swallows up that mouse and chomps down at all he will make the mouse expel all oxygen in the lungs. It will then inhale water and that ends things very quickly at that point.

*Mouse feedings make you squeamish, skirmish*?

Epic indeed. Is this the first serra adult mouse live feeding?
[/quote]

Not even close


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

wow


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> I'll refrain from any mouse comments


*Yeah but at least it was wicked quick.*
[/quote]

x2


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice and quick


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

.........







.........


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

When you going to invite me over to see him in person. That was Damn quick how about a duck next time.lol


----------



## Bacon Of Time (Feb 1, 2011)

Awesome vid, Def best mouse feeding vid ive seen.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

thanks. everyone please see my other videos. Nice one of a goliath tarantula and siamese croc. Many more to come, so please suscribe to my channel, and check back frequently.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Holy crap dude...I don't mean to derail this at all but your croc vid is fucked up dude.









I'm not big on the mouse feedings myself anymore, but I've got to admit that I've been there and done that a few times (never with a serra) and seeing this done with a big rhom was pretty cool. 
Don't see that every day.

*Not embedding for me for some reason. 
http://www.youtube.com/user/venomaddict1#p/a/u/1/mi-01Gll3mA


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

crazy croc...that tub looks small for it. what's your future plan once it get big?


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

I will skin him, preserve the head, and eat him when I feel he is too big for this tub. The tub gives him plenty of room. It is over twice as long as he is right now. And the width is the same length as him, so he can turn around without bending. Probably good for another year.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

don't really care for the mouse feedings either, but they are pretty damn quick! That rhom is PERFECT...I'd like to see what that beast looks like in a 180G+ tank.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice Vids weerhom. Love the croc


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

That goliath bird-eating tarantula was pretty bad ass also!...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

F'n wicked man. Reminds me of a Reptile store nearby, where they kept a croc in the store itself... Alot of effort just to eat him in a year eh? I guess it's killed or be kill after a while with that thing


----------

